

Snow Fail: The New York Times And Its Misunderstanding Of Copyright - thegarside
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/21/snow-fail-the-new-york-times-and-its-misunderstanding-of-copyright/

======
trendspotter
The story was picked up buy Business Insider:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-new-york-times-versus-
scr...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-new-york-times-versus-scroll-
kit-2013-5)

